
Facebook and Google Must Be Regulated Now - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/facebook-and-google-must-be-regulated-now/
======
IXxXI
China implements de-regulatory policies which boosts its economy while the
united states is encouraged to implement restrictive regulation over big tech
that will inevitably kill its private sector. Interesting contrast there.

